# CRACKED SHOWER TRAY



## 96115 (Aug 24, 2005)

HI ALL. I have a cracked shower tray in my HYMER, Its a crack 3inches long,can anyone recommend a good repair solution,any advice most appreciated roy hymer 46


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymer46,
I cant help you on the repairs but...
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/monkley/motorhome/start.htm 
there are some pointers here to the repair of the same (about 3 down in comments).
malc


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Roy,

The shower trays on the older Hymers 1992 + used to crack quite allot. The crack was always in the same place, under the loo seat on the floor, where the tray bent at right angles to the floor. There is or was no support under the trays.
The tray can be replaced although it is a bit awkward. 

One of the cheapest ways to repair, rather than replace, is to drill a small hole at either end of the crack, this stops the crack from enlarging.

Purchase a large can or two of expandable foam, and fill the shower tray with this. Use the holes that you drilled in the tray for this. It is a crude method, but it works. I know of at least 6 + people who have done this after their warranty had expired. 

Mine went whilst I was at Madisons a day before the warranty ran out. 

After it was replaced I made a plastic floor plate which is sandwiched between two pieces of carpet the same shape. This spreads the load. I remove this before showering!!! 

Hope this helps

Drew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A similar solution was given to us by Bill Lupton who had used this method in Ireland.
Use the material used for making prosthetic limbs.
Drill hole at either end of crack and wedge the crack open.
The prosthetic material is 2 liquids to mix and use IMMEDIATELY by pouring into the crack until it just overflows.
Remove wedge and wipe off surplus.
Leave to harden and rubdown gently.


----------

